# my basement layout & new TMCC loco



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

nothing fancy but fun to play with. also photo of my new TMCC loco Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad to see a new entrant into the command & control crew. :thumbsup: Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks nice, is that a beer holder next to the zw?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, it normaly holds diet coke but is capable of holding beer also. Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll have to add one of those, I keep putting my drinks everywhere. I will knock one over sooner or later. So simple yet I did not think of it. Hope the new engine works out well, it's a looker.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The "beer"holder is from Walmart. Meant for water on a bicycle. Abougjt $8. Don


----------

